# white rock BC



## bran-d (Nov 25, 2007)

hey guys,
I was wondering if anyone living in the white rock or south surrey area of Vancouver BC knows of a nearby group or wants to start one??


----------



## juice (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know if you're still interested in starting a group, but I'm from around that area and wouldn't mind seeing if we could get some people together. Haven't met anyone else from the around here who had SA, could be interesting.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

I'm from BC too, but from the Okanagan area.


----------

